# Pup won't bark



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay so I realise no my pup may not end up being the next top Sch competitor but he has a decent prey drive and will do almost anything for the ball. Dive into waves, go into weird space, up high etc.

My main issue atm is at 8 months the only time I've ever herd him bark is in his sleep and once a few weeks back for an unknown reason. Other dogs barking at him, nothing. Dogs everywhere barking, nothing. Withholding the prey item, nothing. He keeps going going for it but no bark, just stares at it and struggles at the end of the leash for it.

Any tips for the novice?

The non-barking culprit:


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

couple of thoughts from a novice. Permission to just skip this. I assume you are talking about barking with regards to the bark and hold primarily
1. Rotties may be a quiet guarding type of dog and the barking will have to be a trained behavior and not his default behavior ( at least from the few rotts I have observed)
2. Dog has been rewarded a lot for not barking by the decoy. Depends on what each training session is focussing on. Perhaps others on board can help w/ this that the dog gets the reward for first trying to bark, and then a woof, etc to earn his reward (the bite or fight w/ helper)
3. He is young/immature
4. The bark and hold is 10 points in SchH. Grips, bites fights, etc are I believe 45 points, although the onlookers like to see "wow" what a B and H. I'll take the 45 points thank you very much. B and H overrated IMO. and helps me to cope with my dog's lame bark.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Does he make any noise (whine or grrrr) when playing?

If so, I'd work with that and shape toward a bark (raise the criteria/volume/intensity) with the toy or treats/supper. 

If he makes any noise when frustrated, you can build on that too, but I would set him up for pretty easy successes and make vocalizing something he really enjoys offering. 

If nothing else, you could reward snorts, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

He is not much of a noise maker during play though he growls sometimes. I always try to release when he is actively tugging and making some sort of sound.

And Sarah out of all the rottweilers I have ever had he is the first non-barker, currently between my father and myself we have 7 of them.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Amy
Try placing him in a crate or behind a fence and tease him a bit with the prey item. As soon as he makes any sound pay him. 

Will


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I've owned Rotties for close to 20 years and as a breed aren't really big barkers, at least for no reason. 

My suggestion is don't worry about it as it will come when you least expect it. 

My pup is a tad younger and still really isn't into barking yet but I know it will be there sooner or later. 

Patience my young Padawan....;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had to teach them to bark. It was not real easy, but they did not bark like other dogs just because. Try that.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

when my rottie was a pup we just staked him out and let him watch the big dogs bark. Then I brought out my female later on and let her watch my male work... they both seemed to have learned to bark from watching the others.

I like the no barking quality of Rotties, my malinois has re-defined the word bark for me.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris, that'll work. But most of all remember that frustration builds drive and it will build the bark.

Tie him out and let him watch also work him in prey, when he makes the slightest attempt to bark reward it. Several sessions like this then demand more bark, when you get it reward. If he fails to bark keep working him in prey, frustrate him a lot. No bark no reward, put him up. Do this and he will bark, I promise. It may take some time but you direct this game. He plays by your rules or he gets put up and / or Tie him out and just let him watch others have fun. No bark No reward...


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> My suggestion is don't worry about it as it will come when you least expect it.


Theres your answer, and to get it on the training field you need a decoy with experience. It may take some time as dad (Jerry) stated but with someone who understands what to look for with their movement they will in time get it and will be able to build it up from there. I hope this makes you relax a little and keep having fun with training and not be so worried about the bark so much right now. As long as his bite is much worse then his bark.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Well the issue is for the most part I'm on my own I've only been able to convince the room mate once to drive out to swansea (2h 30 min drive). I always go for fun don't worry, just trying to see how I can help things along until i can get my driver's license (time constraints more than anything else) as I may not even be able to go to the club again before I graduate.

I will see what I can do on my own and let you guys know how he's progressing, right now I'm taking it slow. 

lol you know island life:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znrl2jaV_aA


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I had to do what Jerry said to get mine to bark more, when he was young. He still isn't into the barking but he knows the rules of the game, no bark, no bite. At club when we find a pup that wont bark we try to bring out a group (puppy circle) so they can see and hear other puppies barking for the reward, sometimes that works to get them going, sometimes not.

Trust me the first time I heard my dog bark at home was at 8 months too, yours may be just waking up, listen for more to come.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> my malinois has re-defined the word bark for me.


 Now THATS funny!


----------



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

I had the same prob with my last dobe.She worked hard but would not bark. I got her completely away from the sch practice field and the same routine of the same people working her.I left her in the cab of my pu where she could not se me. i had an individual sneak up on her and confront her. she barked immediately! I would then do the same with me in the pu. Same results. Then I had him confront us with her on leash. Good bark! I think she was basically bored.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

My 5 month old Bulldog will bark everywhere but at the club... lol!!

He has on a few occasions but nothing like I hear him bark when he's home. He's young still so I'm sure he'll come around.


----------

